# PMDC Rules of the central entry test for MBBS/BDS 2011



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

*The Pakistan Medical and Dental Council Ordinance, 1962(XXXII of 1962), the Council in its 117th meeting on 8th November 2010 has made the following regulations for the central entry test for MBBS/BDS:*


Rules *of *the *central entry *test 

(1) The provincial Governments shall make arrangements for holding a central entry test for admission in MBBS/BDS for both private and public institution in their respective provinces in order to determine the order of merit and no admission shall be given to the resident of that Province without it unless specified below. The Provincial Governments shall by notification constitute the Central admission authority for admission to the Public Colleges of that Province. 

*The entry test of one provincial authority shall be acceptable for admission in other provinces in private colleges. The Provincial Central Entry test shall be held as soon as possible after declaration of FSc result **by the Higher Secondary Education.* 

The Provincial authority shall complete all formalities, including holding of the entry test and declaration of its result for admission of public medical and dental colleges before 31stOctober each year or within four weeks of declaration of the result of FSc by the intermediate boards whichever is earlier so that the final merit list of public colleges reaches PM&DC before 31st October. 

The Provincial Central admission authority shall form the final merit for admission in medical and dental colleges by after giving due weightage to matric/equivalent, Intermediate/equivalent and the entry test marks as given in these regulations. Private medical and dental institutions shall admit students only after the determination of fmal order of merit by the respective provincial testing/admission authorities or 31st October whichever is earlier.

For admissions in medical and dental institutions located in the Islamabad Capital Territory, the central entry test shall be held under the arrangements of a Federal Public University nominated by the Federal Government. All admissions for both public and private colleges shall be completed by 30th November each year and lists of admitted students shall be submitted to PM&DC for their registration by PM&DC. Students admitted after due date shall not be registered by PM&DC.​ 

(2) The pattern of the test paper of the entry test shall be determined and announced by the Provincial Central Admission Authority. There shall not be any pass marks for the entry test and all marks obtained shall be declared. The admitting authority shall determine the order of merit while allocating the following weight age to the following marks:​ 
*Matric equivalent 10%*
*Intermediate equivalent 40%*
*Entry Test 50%*​

The admitting authority may allow an institutional aptitude and entry test which can have a maximum weightage of 25% from the total value of weightage of the entry test weightage e.g out of 50% entry test overall weightage 75% is of the entry test and 25% to the aptitude test /interview .​ 

I think PMDC has done well to resolve the entry test issues caused problem to 1000s of students. I hope this will help all those people who have many questions in their minds about entry test.

Regards

Saeed


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah; all this is mentioned on pmdc site under the heading:

Conditions for Admission in MBBS/BDS Courses and conditions for house job Regulations 2010


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, this means starting from the next session of admissions...doing a housejob is necessary. That kind of sucks...


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

hi,
Is that confirmed that UHS won't go against these orders? I'm really confused! :S


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> hi,
> Is that confirmed that UHS won't go against these orders? I'm really confused! :S


Actually only UHS knows what to do with the students!!#confused


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

right ma'am right... do you have nay contacts with UHS ?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> right ma'am right... do you have nay contacts with UHS ?


Nope!#sad 
i am trying to make some!!#wink lolx


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

okey I am with you then... a collaborative effort!!!


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> okey I am with you then... a collaborative effort!!!


 #wink 
:happy:


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

does this mean that one has to do house job in Pakistan only??


----------



## faheemsial (May 30, 2011)

Hi all
M not sure Whether i m in rite section or not but still could anybody plz guide me the whole procedure to get admission in MBBS 2011 batch. My younger sister wants to apply she is giving exams of her FSc medical 2011. 

1. From where i can get addmision forms?
2. On which address to post/submit that forms?
3. What is fees of entrey test. and when it will be held?
4. Any link from where i can get regular updates.

Regards,
Faheem Sial
Software Engineer
0331-4049795


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

faheemsial said:


> Hi all
> M not sure Whether i m in rite section or not but still could anybody plz guide me the whole procedure to get admission in MBBS 2011 batch. My younger sister wants to apply she is giving exams of her FSc medical 2011.
> 
> 1. From where i can get addmision forms?
> ...


1. nothing announced yet . . #baffled

2. u'll have to apply directly to UHS (university of health sciences lahore) . 

3. admission forms will be most probably available from UHS after the declaration of fsc result on 15th of august.

4. last time their was no fees of whole admission process & it was hardly Rs.500 in 2009.
& may be registration will be online this time . #yes 

keep visiting UHS website for updates .


----------



## faheemsial (May 30, 2011)

anas90 said:


> 1. nothing announced yet . . #baffled
> 
> 2. u'll have to apply directly to UHS (university of health sciences lahore) .
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help dear....:happy:


----------



## umairaraza100 (Jun 2, 2011)

well i think this time they make very tough roles for the entry test i was wanted to give the entry test but after reading these roles i am sorry to say i am not eligible for the entry test this time


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

umairaraza100 said:


> well i think this time they make very tough roles for the entry test i was wanted to give the entry test but after reading these roles i am sorry to say i am not eligible for the entry test this time


the only thing required for eligibility to give mcat is 60% marks in FSC / Alevels.


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> the only thing required for eligibility to give mcat is 60% marks in FSC / Alevels.[/QUOTE
> 
> Does this means dat even if sm1 scores lyk 40% atleast in M.cat den dat person wud b able 2 get admission in a private medical college? (seeing the fact dat the person scores 75% + marks in the entry test taken by the medical college itself?) Its my sis actually, she wxt able 2 perform well in m.cat cuz ov dengui virus she wz sufferin 4m, but she got 84.5% marks in F.SC n m sure dat nw dat she has recovered she wud b able to get gud marks in the entry tests carried out bu the college itself...cn ne1 plz guide me? Is it any good to buy the admission forms ov different medical colleges? I found out on the net dat there wont b any pass or fail in the m.cat for 2011, wud it b possible for my sis to enter any medical college?
> P.S:sorry if I posted in a wrong section


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my aggregate is 79.52







m soo much worried







i know i cant get into any GOVT.medical college! anyone can please tell me about the fees of all thes private medical colleges per year?plus which private medical college is the best of all? and whats the reputation of FRONTIER MEDICAL COLLEGE? should i apply there as well?


----------



## Pink Rose (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi i conducted the uhs entry test i want to know i got 70% marks in only entry test not aggregate can i got admission in medical test otherwise tell me the entry test for private test is same as for government test plz tell me which private college is best?
i am waiting fo reply
thank u


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey what about sindh? Who will conduct the test?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

ann00 said:


> DO YOU WISH TO BE ADMINISTRATIVE ASSISTANT WITH MBBS DEGREE FROM PAKISTAN? Think again and again before you make the decision.


Your off-topic post does not add anything to the discussion in this thread and will be deleted. Thanks.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

i dont get it. what r these pmdc centralised admission tests??? doesnt each med college have its own entry test? how r we to get into mbbs then? m currently in my final year of alevels in pakistan. can any1 tell when do i need to sit for the tests? particularly AKU , KE and AMC(NUST). how do they admit their students? so confused#frown


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

also i heard AMC n AKU hav a 5-year mbbs programme. does that include the housejob(that is internship) and do u automatically get the liscense to practise from PMDC after 5-year-grad? or do u need to undergo a year more of training before that? please can any1 give me the accurate details?


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

So is housejob required now to be granted the mbbs degree in all of Pakistan?? Or are there any exceptions??


----------

